# 150g - filtration set up suggestions



## clownmob (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi fishy folks, I came across a 150g on ebay for a buck a gallon, $150. Seemed like a great deal, picked it up yesterday. I'm in no hurry on this tank, it will be the new home for my current fish in a 90g. I am going to take my time, possibly build it onto a wall between rooms.

It is a corner-flo tank, pre-drilled in each back bottom corner, with plexiglass 'overflows' built into those corners. I'm not familiar with this set-up, my experience is with 90g, regular canister filtration. I have read it is generally used for SW, to skim the surface, but my plan is FW.

1. Does anyone have experience with the 'corner-flo' type of tank? Is it mainly for SW? Any trouble with FW?

2. I am assuming I will plumb it and use a wet/dry, sump? Are these generally the same thing?

3. Do you use one corner for filter intake, and one corner for pump outflow? I read that both holes could be used for filtration, but I don't know where the pump would flow back into the tank.

4. Seal the holes and use canister filtration? I wouldn't think so, but curious about all angles.


I appreciate any time you have for input, this may well be my 'last tank', and I am going to go slow and easy. The clownmob family of clown loaches is going to dig it. : )


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just sounds like your typical overflow chamber sw tank. Post pics of it if you can. You can set it up to go with a wet/dry or a canister.


----------



## clownmob (Jul 7, 2011)

I am going to set it up with one of those two options, was curious about the pros and cons of each, or if anyone has this type of tank themselves.

I can't find a whole lot of discussion about this corner-flo type of tank. The Marineland website says the advantage is "it will pull water from the upper and lower portion of the tank, to eliminate dead zones."

Here is a picture of a retail version from marineland:








You can see it has those slots for water to come in from the lower lever as well as the surface.


Here are some pics of the tank I got, seems a bit of a DIY on the corner-flo set-up, but I don't know.

Pics not great, the tank is still loaded in the car:



















There is no 'slot' to pull water from low level, only from about a half inch below the top of the tank.



















Is this a standard design? It seems like a surface skimmer or something. Is supposed to be the main filtration for the whole tank? It feels like the lower level water would be very still. 

Is this designed for the return pump to come back thru one of the corners? Or have a separate return tube and have it low in the tank to stir things up? I don't understand having the return so close to the surface if that's the case.

I know that's a lot of stuff, and I have kept regular tanks for years, solid on the fundamentals, but this is the first I have seen this type of tank. 

Thanks again thanks for any info.


----------



## clownmob (Jul 7, 2011)

Any suggestions on a forum that might have discussion or input on filtration for this kind of set-up?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Honestly to me,it seems home made.I dont know anything on the wet/dry,but I love my canister filters.

I am very sorry I cant be of more help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This tank just has two corner overflows and it would act like having two overflow boxes. The overflow boxes used on a wet/dry type filter. Water naturally flows out of the tanks to the wet/dry, get filtered, and then is pumped back to the tank....that drives the water level higher, that puts more water in the wet/dry, that gets pumped back....

Looks like all you need is a couple of bulkhead fittings that fit the holes in the bottom, run lines from the tank to the sump or wet/dry and you're set. You just need to get the wet/dry, which you can buy or make. You can also plug the holes, knock out the corner pieces, and treat just like a normal tank.

Can you measure that tank? It doesn't look like a 150g to me.


----------



## clownmob (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

It measures 72x20x24, seems to be 150ish, and I did see that it holds water so close enough for a good price.

On the filtration, my concern is, if I use the overflow boxes, which I would like to do, the intake and return will only be at the very top of the tank, this overflow is like half-inch from the top. To me, it seems like that would leave a lot of 'dead zone', no water moving, in the middle and bottom of the tank.

Does it work this way because SW doesn't need much water stirred up? Or is it meant to have a return line also, outside of the overflow boxes, down low in the tank for stirring up the water?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't see where it creates a deadzone. I understand what you mean, but the flow of water out of the tank will be at such a rate that it will probably have some pretty good flow. You can customize the return anyway you like. Saltwater or freshwater, wet/dry setups perform the same way when used with overflow boxes and a wet/dry is the best performing filtration that there is, just about.


----------

